# 2013 Cannondale CAAD10-5 vs 2013 Trek Madone 2.1



## dawknezz (Aug 31, 2012)

Which bike do you think would be a better pick for a first bike?


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

Which one fits you better? Which one are you most comfortable on?

That one.

That said, we hardly have any info to go on. What do you ride now/ridden in the past? What are your riding goals? Bike budget? What kind of riding will you be doing? Fondos? To the store and back? Why only those two bikes? Do you plan to race? If not perhaps you should also try riding some more relaxed bikes.


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

Not a contest...Get yourself the best bike for the money and get the CAAD-10. Best aluminum bike around.

BTW the Fuji ACR 1.0 that I own is the 2nd best!


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a 2011 CAAD10-5 and I absolutely love it (it's also the first bike I've ridden). Don't know much about the Trek, but the CAAD is just awesome. Does great on flat spins, but also tears it up on climbs here in the South Bay Area where we have rough ones. The vibration is also fine imo. I've put it through 400 miles in the last 2 months alone and it's done great. Nothing but positives for it.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

There was a similar discussion a couple of months ago, that might be helpful.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/trek-2-3-vs-caad-10-5-a-285804.html


----------



## dawknezz (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. I haven't had a chance to ride either but I've been leaning towards the CAAD10 (Slightly biased since my mountain bikes have been Cannondale).


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, either one would probably work out just fine...


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree, both bikes are good bikes. You can't go wrong with either. Look at them, ride them. If you like the way it looks, I'm sure you would ride it often.


----------



## dawknezz (Aug 31, 2012)

CAAD10-5 it is! I needed a slightly larger size than what was in stock, so my bike should be in and ready at least by friday. I'm looking forward to riding this weekend.


----------

